# My one and only video on the interwebz :3



## Yukon (Jun 13, 2010)

It had a whopping 416 views when I posted it, but all the info's in the information thingie *Points down.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ykLqHfx4F0

It's self-composed, improvisation, all that jazz.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 15, 2010)

You're lucky that I like wolves enough to stare at a silly slideshow with bad music, but at least your picture choice was decent.

I still voted 3/5 sta- I mean, I clicked the "Like it" button.


----------



## Yukon (Jun 16, 2010)

ehh, I like the constructive criticism. I've gotten way better, and I plan on making another video soon. It was really just the music that the video was made for, but I had rather have had some pictures thrown in instead of it being just a blank backdrop.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 16, 2010)

Yukon said:


> ehh, I like the constructive criticism. I've gotten way better, and I plan on making another video soon. It was really just the music that the video was made for, but I had rather have had some pictures thrown in instead of it being just a blank backdrop.


 should've put in this one:


----------

